# Baby Betta photos....think it's a girl



## Anna27 (Nov 9, 2011)

Pretty sure I see an egg spot in one of these photos The others were just for fun!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Just because it has an eggspot doesn't mean it's a female. Young males have them too

cute betta though


----------



## Anna27 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Bettalover, thats good to know


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

another way to tell is by the ventrals i guess! that's how we figured out for sure my pretty girl Effie was actually a handsome plakat boy Zeddie x3 but im not totally sure how to tell


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Young betta's like anna's can't be told until they are older


----------

